# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Bipolar Awareness Day

## Otherside

Two years ago now, I was given a diagnosis of Bipolar Type II disorder. I ahd been dealing with it since the age of 17, and thanks to the disorder, had managed to carve some sort of destructive life that got me kicked out of school, lost me a university scholarship, lost me many good friends, and Â£3000. One in a Hundred people will suffer from this condition, and I know that I am not the only one on this site to deal with this illness. 

Bipolar is a lifelong illness that, as those of us who deal with it know, is rather soulcrushing. Most of us who suffer from it will be on a variety of medications for the rest of our lives.

For those of you on this site who have bipolar  :Hug: 
For those of you on this site who don't have bipolar, here's some hugs as well  :Hug: 
And for all those of you who aren't on this site, whether you have bipolar or not  :Hug:

----------


## sophiegirl333

Thank you

----------


## Koalafan

And here's some hugs for you too!  :Hug:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

:group hug: 

Someone in my family was once diagnosed bipolar. I don't know how accurate the diagnosis was, and it was so long ago now. They currently don't take any meds for it (at least not to my knowledge). Kind of anti-med. But way back when, the symptoms really seemed to fit with bipolar disorder. I have NO idea how they cope nowadays. I would never bring it up for fear of opening old wounds. I'm just happy they seem to have finally found a bit of peace in their life.  :Heart: 

What I witnessed growing up was horrible, horrible stuff. I can't imagine what it's like to deal with this. Such strong emotions. My heart goes out to you guys.

----------


## Sagan

Hugs right back at ya. I'm Schizoaffective. but basically the same the same. With added benefits  :Tongue: 

 :Hug:

----------


## Otherside

> Hugs right back at ya. I'm Schizoaffective. but basically the same the same. With added benefits



Yah, I've heard Schizoaffective can be quite nasty.  :Hug: 

I wish you the best, Sagan.

----------


## Sagan

Thank you. My P-doc is switching me from Resperidone to Syprexa. Hoping for the best!

----------


## Otherside

^How Intelligent. Spamming a thread started by a mod. With the powers of "can ban you and can delete that post." Seriously, hit delete, Jerry's system gains frown lines as it realizes it missed you, and every single message is gone. Nice try though. 

Also, why can't they ever spam anything I need? It's always "BUY MEDS ONLINE" or "CHEAP RUSSIAN LAWNMOWERS" or something. Seriously, why can't there every be spam that says "Use this code to get a free pizza on pizza hut" or something like that. Might actually use that spam. 

Seriously, could we have some free pizza spam or something? Any guys from pizza hut looking to spam free pizzas? I'm actually hungry right now.

----------

